# [SOLVED] Work Laptop is not connecting to home network



## spychicken (Jun 5, 2011)

I recently started a new job and obtained a new Windows 7 laptop from said job. 

When i brought this thing home and tried to connect it to my home network, It connects, gives me an IP address and shows that i have a default gateway. However when i try to go to a website, IE and firefox both say "cannot display this web page." When i diagnose the issue, it says the the DNS server isnt responding. 

A couple of other possibly notable things:
-It happens whether its wired or wireless
-I can Ping my router, but not bring up the admin interface in a browser. 
-I cant ping external IPs.
-Rebooting the router doesn't help
-This happens on multiple networks, so i'm fairly certain it's the laptop itself.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## wc00 (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Work Laptop is not connecting to home network*

Dear spychicken:
On your W7 computer, 
open control panel; upper right, set it to display large icons
Open "network and sharing". 
Upper left, left click "change adapter settings".
RIGHT click the wi fi. Left click "properties".
Left click "tcp/ipV4"
Left click "properties"
Are the items set to obtain an IP address automatically & obtain DNS server automatically checked? 

How many routers? 
Please provide the brand, model & model # [ example Linksys WRT54G ] of the router you are currently using. 

wc00


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Work Laptop is not connecting to home network*

Welcome to TSF,

Did the laptop connect from your work?

If you can provide us an ipconfig /all output for review it will be helpful.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Work Laptop is not connecting to home network*

First thought that comes to mind is that your DNS servers are set manually. Of course that's assuming if the laptop works correctly at work....if not then its busted. lol


----------



## spychicken (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Work Laptop is not connecting to home network*

Thanks for the replies, It is set up to find DNS servers automatically. Here is a ipconfig /all

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\*******>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : *******-e6320
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : vmware.com
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : vmware.com
corp.vmware.com
eng.vmware.com
ddns.vmware.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Juniper Network Connect Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-00-E9-40-04
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6205
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A0-88-B4-20-DD-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::21ff:330b:8e54:7357%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 05, 2011 11:26:25 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 05, 2011 2:26:24 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 329287860
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-5D-FE-41-5C-26-0A-4F-B8-05

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cmc.co.denver.comcast.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82579LM Gigabit Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 5C-26-0A-4F-B8-08
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter VMware Network Adapter VMnet1:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet
1
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-56-C0-00-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5074:d10d:bd2c:a19b%16(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 419450966
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-5D-FE-41-5C-26-0A-4F-B8-05

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter VMware Network Adapter VMnet8:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet
8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-56-C0-00-08
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c9c2:e71e:d32e:defa%18(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.58.1(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 453005398
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-5D-FE-41-5C-26-0A-4F-B8-05

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{ED435D2D-6129-4EBC-A72B-A5A42F7CB7B7}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.cmc.co.denver.comcast.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6673376D-A0F4-406F-AA62-6070D181463A}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{CD4EDE3A-5CE8-455E-B3AA-3245C903B624}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D104880C-D4A8-4677-A10F-33A32E8FC000}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Work Laptop is not connecting to home network*

Thanks for the info provided.

Please disable the VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter from Device Manager and see if that helps.


----------



## spychicken (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Work Laptop is not connecting to home network*

Thanks 2xg! That seems to have fixed it!

Why would that have caused the conflict?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Work Laptop is not connecting to home network*

:grin: It's the VMWare adapter.


spychicken said:


> Thanks 2xg! That seems to have fixed it!
> 
> Why would that have caused the conflict?


You're Welcome.


----------

